# First fursona, do you think she's toooo...meh? Fainting Goat ahoy!



## Copycat (Feb 17, 2014)




----------



## Yarem4 (Feb 17, 2014)

Welp, she seems to be all right to me. you really have a good idea of the character personality and goats are not exactly one of those "OMG TOO MANY!!!" types of species out there. so she is original enough to not be one in ten millions but she's not of those " ORIGINAL CHARACTER DU NOT STEEL".

i think she's good and to be honest you have a better grip of your fursona's character that the one i had in mine (i just thought tigers were cool )


----------



## Copycat (Feb 18, 2014)

Aww, thank you! i appreciate it lots. if theres anything you think needs fixing, let me know


----------



## Pinky (Feb 18, 2014)

Very nice! She seems very relatable to me!


----------



## Coyote Club (Feb 19, 2014)

It's like a goat got caught in an explosion at the kawaii factory. <3

Excellent choice of fursona, description, and .... Gene Wilder (whom I am crazy about).

-CC


----------



## marda (Feb 26, 2014)

Yay, another goat! :3 I really like your character, both looks and personality traits. Very cute, and not meh. Where did you find the sheet to fill out (with all the likes/dislikes/other traits)? I'm too lazy to just type out what you have. I was hoping to just copy and paste it, but it's a picture and not just text.


----------



## ChapperIce (Mar 27, 2014)

Hoorah, another goat! Hoofbumps for you, fellow goat uwu. 
Absolutely adorable! Love her design and she sounds like she'd get along with Candy uwu.


----------

